# Happy, Happy Birthday PETE!



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Pete! Have a *Fantastic Birthday!* What's on the menu?!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks!!! Today I have to be out canvassing the area and dropping off resumes. But the up side to that is I will be in the vincinity of the only Indian restaurant in the area, but it is really good. I will eat there for lunch (makes my wife happy because she is not into Indian food the way I am!!). Then tonight, we will just sit around, watch a movie, eating sandwiches and popcorn. Not exciting, but nice and mellow. Just as I like it!!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Petey, petey and re-petey Happy Birthday!!! I can relate to your birthday plans! I hope you have a nice time and enjoy your birthday! Best wishes!:bounce:


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Happy birthday Pete!
Good luck with the resumes and enjoy the Indian food!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Pete,
I hope you're enjoying your day. It's a special one too, with record low temperatures in the N.E.. See what you're up against? I hope you stay warm and comfy for many more years to come.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PETE!!!! 
:roll: :roll: :roll:

I hope you have a wonderful evening. What movie are you guys going to watch?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy birthday Pete,

I hope you are able to stay warm tonight 

Thanks for everything you do for us here on CT, and I wish you a wonderful year filled with peace and happyness.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Um, double  on what Brad said...

Have a very happy birthday Pete! With the new year will come new adventures. Good luck!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Awwww.... I missed it!! Did your family let you get away with a mellow evening, or did they surprise you?

Wishing you the best for a better year ahead,
Mezz


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Happy Birthday Pete.  Hope your resume brings results.

Kuan


----------

